# HR10-250 Getting Wonky: Is it dying?



## bimplebean (Feb 28, 2007)

My DirecTiVo HR10-250 is getting wonky. Every now and then I'll turn it on and see not one, but TWO screens, each compressed horizontally, and rendered only in yellow and blue. It does NOT look good.

If I restart the recorder the problem goes away, but has come back twice now in the past two weeks.

I've had the unit used for about two years now -- anyone have any ideas?

If it's in fact dying I may buy another on eBay and transfer the hard drive and access card into it.

Any input or suggestions would be most welcome, thanks.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

What happens if you cycle through your configured formats (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)?

Sometimes my HR10-250 gets confused and I get what looks like streaks on a 1080i screen. Cycling the formats always fixes it.

Use the format button on the remote or the button on the panel.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

How is the HR10-250 connected to your TV? Some HR10-250s had problems with their HDMI output hardware. If you're using HDMI, try using Component Video instead to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

This may not be an issue with your HR10-250.

Sometimes my Samsung TV will not sinc up with a 480p sourch at power up. I get the exat same thing, two images side by side. Cycling the resolution of the STB or cycling the TV power clears it up.

In my case the 480p source is the DVD player connected via component.


----------



## bimplebean (Feb 28, 2007)

I use component video to connect both my HR10-250 and my HR21-700 to the CRT HDTV. I've only see this on the TiVo twice. I wonder if it might be related to the recent software upgrade, which I got. I haven't seen it in a few days but a tech support guy at WeakKnees thought it might be the moboard. 

If that is the case, I'm thinking I'll buy another HR10-250 and swap the hard drive and access card over. 

I didn't think of cycling the TiVo though it's various resolutions -- if it happens again I'll try that.

Further input/suggestions welcome, and thanks all for your input.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bimplebean said:


> ...
> If that is the case, I'm thinking I'll buy another HR10-250 and swap the hard drive and access card over.
> 
> I didn't think of cycling the TiVo though it's various resolutions -- if it happens again I'll try that.
> ...


It's not quite that simple. You can swap the hard drive, but you won't be able to access any of the old Tivo's recordings on the new Tivo. In fact, you'll have to perform a "clear and delete everything" before that old drive will function properly in the new Tivo.

Also, typically DirecTV doesn't allow you to simply move access cards. They might, but sometimes you'll need to get a new card for ~$20.


----------



## bimplebean (Feb 28, 2007)

Dang. What kind of a hack would be needed to preserve everything? I'm computer literate (used InstantCake to initialize the HDD for this unit a while back) so don't hold back.

(Of course I'm still hoping I won't have to do *any* of this...)

Thanks...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bimplebean said:


> Dang. What kind of a hack would be needed to preserve everything? I'm computer literate (used InstantCake to initialize the HDD for this unit a while back) so don't hold back.
> 
> (Of course I'm still hoping I won't have to do *any* of this...)
> 
> Thanks...


Unfortunately we can't talk about that stuff here.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Also, typically DirecTV doesn't allow you to simply move access cards. They might, but sometimes you'll need to get a new card for ~$20.


Depends on the czar on the phone. I did a swap last night between 2 HR10's and at first she said no, the card was in someone else's name, then I told her it was my name, she said yes it is and pushed it over. And it was a first generation P5 card.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I wouldn't buy another HR10-250, even for $20.
It's pretty much obsolete hardware these days.


----------



## bimplebean (Feb 28, 2007)

I understand your point, but my wife and kids vastly prefer using the Tivo over the DirecTV DVRs -- and as a software UI programmer I understand and sympathize.

The Tivo also records HD OTA, so it can still handle enough content of both types to keep the family happy. I'm pretty much the only one who uses the HR21-700, although it has a lot of HD content the family likes, such as Rick Steve's Europe and Animal Planet HD. When they want to watch it they wait for me to sit down and run it for them. <g>


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

glennb said:


> I wouldn't buy another HR10-250, even for $20.
> It's pretty much obsolete hardware these days.


Ah, stores still sell VCR's.

Another reason HR10's are great is you can scan the OTA channels. DirecTV doesn't show all them in the markets. So the HR20 and 21's lag behind in this department.


----------



## bimplebean (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree -- the HR10-250 is great at scanning and recording local channels, including the HD ones. I live in Los Angeles near the coast, so I've had great results putting a directional antenna on the set and pointing it out the window towards the downtown area. I don't want to lose that. 

I've been mulling over putting together a Windows Media Center PC in case the TiVo dies, but it would be stupid -- at least $300 for the machine, a wireless internet connection, a new TV tuner card that supports HD... nah, I'll just buy a used TiVo.

FWIW the HR10-250 has been flawless this past week - I wonder if the wonkiness was caused by the recent software upgrade? Just wondering out loud...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I activated my HR10-250 yesterday after 5 months out of service for my daughter who wants it in her room on a SD TV. After using the HR20's it actually took me a while to get used to it again. I kept hitting the list button on the remote trying to bring up the guide. 

After all the grief I received from the family when I replaced it with a HR21 in November, I really don't miss it, and they have adapted well to the HR21.


----------

